# LG Standby Modus!?



## maar (3. April 2011)

Und zwar wollte ich euch fragen wer auch ein LG Monitor hat und wie das mit dem Standby modus ist.
Ich habe mir vor einerwoche ein LG E2350V-PN gekauft und wundere mich über den "Standbymodus" ?

Die " " daher weil ich es ungewöhnlich finde dass nach dem ich den Computer ausschalte auf dem Monitor steht "DVI-D Stromspar Modus" und dann die Power leuchte blinkt.
Von meinem alten Philips Monitor kenne ich dass so dass das Lämpchen dann einfach in Geld leuchtete wenn mein PC aus war.

Ist das also der normale Standby Modus bei LG Geräten wenn da das Lämpchen blinkt und die genannte Meldung erscheint?


----------



## Poempel (3. April 2011)

also bei mir (W2361V) blink nur die lampe, was aber auch schon nervig ist


----------



## maar (3. April 2011)

du meinst aber schon die Power lampe am monitor und nicht die Tischlampe!?


----------



## frankie36 (3. April 2011)

Ich hab zwar nich den von dir genannten Monitor aber 
bei meinen  BX2450 blinkt auch die Lampe im Standby modus bzw. nach dem Rechner runterfahren.
Kannte das von meinen alten TFT auch nur so das die Lampe dauerhaft gelb leuchtete im Standby modus .
Denke dochmal das das normal ist.

mfg


----------



## Sugar70 (3. April 2011)

Hallo,
bei meinem LG Flatron M2362D blinkt die Power LED auch Gelb und ich muss den Monitor manuell ausschalten.
Ist wohl normal bei LG das der Monitor nicht automatisch aus geht. Auch im Menü kann man das nicht ändern!


----------



## maar (3. April 2011)

Und in der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch überhaupt nichts vom Standby Modus sofern sie überhaupt richtig übersetzt wurde was in meinem Fall auch nicht so ist.
Schlimmer wie Google Translator.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. April 2011)

Also bei meinen LGs leuchtet der Power Knopf einfach nur orange-gelb. Kann ja sein das die das mittlerweile geändert haben.
Schalt ihn halt einfach normal aus, spart Strom und es leuchtet nix.


----------

